# Prelude in C major



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

Just a little organ counterpoint.
Prelude in C major (.ogg, 1.7MB)
Score (.pdf, 41kB)

Apologies for the organ sample with all the stops out; that's just what the soundfont had.
I also made a version with the Azino synthesiser, Prelude in C major (Azino version) (.ogg, 0.6MB), with a more sensible registration.

What do you think? (And which version do you prefer?)


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

soundandfury said:


> Just a little organ counterpoint.
> Prelude in C major (.ogg, 1.7MB)
> Score (.pdf, 41kB)
> 
> ...


Erm... The Azino version is 404 not found.


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

Fixed that. Thanks for the shout.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Oh, yeah. The Azino version sounds a lot clearer.


----------

